# Dinghy build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure how long this one will take or how intricate it will get or even if it will be a success at this point in time. Something a little different for me as most of the work will be done with hand tools. Either way, here we go again.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Ooh! A model boat build from Kenbo! This should be very interesting to follow!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Will your dinghy be a sailing dinghy or a rowing dinghy?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Will your dinghy be a sailing dinghy or a rowing dinghy?


This one will be a rowing dinghy


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> This one will be a rowing dinghy


I can only expect a full team of tiny rowers


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I love models - can't build them myself but I admire those that can.

Can't wait to see the project progress....


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

High anticipation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't put too much hope in this build guys. It's just a small one. Not my usual type of build.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Quit playing with your dinghy!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

his build is definitely an odd one and today I worked on the bottom of the dinghy. The process is one where I laminate together, two layers of veneer and then cut out the rough profile of the bottom. I then glue it in place and let it dry. While it is drying, I laminate together another two layers and then repeat the process. A total of six layers of veneer went onto the bottom of the boat and once the glue is completely dried, I will be able to shape the bottom to its final shape. Then comes the process of laminating together strips for the sides of the dinghy. So far so good guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

After seeing your post I think I need more spring clamps.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you been watch "Tips from a Shipwright" again?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't get much done this week because of the wait time on the glue and it doesn't look like much so far but here's where we are at with this one at this point in time.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

That's looking real good mate!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a slow process and I'm not sure if I am entirely happy with this build but I will keep going and keep posting pictures of clamps. LOL. Here's the instalment from yesterday.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's coming a long great!

Thanks for sharing - I love boat models


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

That is one serious coping saw! Your boat looks great. Is that a kit you put together or did you come up with this? What will you do with it after you are done? Will you put it on display or make a remote control boat out of it? It looks awesome, great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

4ND3R5 said:


> That is one serious coping saw! Your boat looks great. Is that a kit you put together or did you come up with this? What will you do with it after you are done? Will you put it on display or make a remote control boat out of it? It looks awesome, great job.


I'm not sure what I will do with it when I am done. Probably just place it on display. It isn't from a kit either and I am making it all from scratch. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm not sure what I will do with it when I am done. Probably just place it on display. It isn't from a kit either and I am making it all from scratch. Thanks for the kind words.


Nice! The only reason I thought it may be from a kit is that the frames looked like they were cut on a CNC or something. That is a great ladder jig you built. What are you planking it with..... 1/8” door skin? Very cool!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

4ND3R5 said:


> Nice! The only reason I thought it may be from a kit is that the frames looked like they were cut on a CNC or something. That is a great ladder jig you built. What are you planking it with..... 1/8” door skin? Very cool!


The frame pieces were cut on a scroll saw and I am planking it with pieces of veneer. I am laminating 2 pieces of veneer to get my thickness and then bending it and glueing it in place. It's a time consuming process.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking good as usually there Kenbo. You may have mentioned this somewhere along the way and I just missed it. What is the rubber hose for ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hubaseball02 said:


> Looking good as usually there Kenbo. You may have mentioned this somewhere along the way and I just missed it. What is the rubber hose for ?



It's a very difficult piece to clamp up and in some places, it is next to impossible to get a clamp in place to hold things together while the glue dries. The rubber hose is actually surgical tubing and I find that you can wrap it around hard to clamp pieces to apply even pressure while assembling a piece. Works like a charm.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

How's the build going you ask?........Well, it's going.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking good Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not very much to report today. While I was in the shop for the entire day, I had several projects on the go plus I was on call so my work phone kept ringing and interrupting me from my wood work. Anyway, here's what I got done today.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, that is looking so cool! Thanks for sharing the build...


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

That look great!


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking real nice mate!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another tedious day of custom fitting and waiting forever for glue to dry. Not much to show, but I'll show what there is.


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking good! Looks like you did a great job notching out your breast hook and quarter knees for the inwales.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The waiting time on this build is excruciating and I only got one piece glued on today. At least I'm nearing the end of this one.


----------



## bwhite220 (Jan 11, 2018)

Holy Crap! ...I have *so much* to learn!

Great build!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not much progress today but at least I got to unclamp it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually had a little bit of time to work on the dinghy today. This one is almost finished. Just a few more small things to add and it's all done.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Actually had a little bit of time to work on the dinghy today. This one is almost finished. Just a few more small things to add and it's all done.


Ok, now you're just showing off! I would to if I could build like that LOL

That is one sweet looking dinghy!

Thanks for showing the progress - I am so freakin' jealous of your ability!


----------



## bwhite220 (Jan 11, 2018)

The real question is: will you end up sinking as a butt load of money into it like you would a real boat? That's how you'll know if this was a perfect build or not. 

Incredible work, @Kenbo! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

new2woodwrk said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off! I would to if I could build like that LOL
> 
> That is one sweet looking dinghy!
> 
> Thanks for showing the progress - I am so freakin' jealous of your ability!


I've been working with wood for 39 years. Don't be jealous....your time will come. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bwhite220 said:


> The real question is: will you end up sinking as a butt load of money into it like you would a real boat? That's how you'll know if this was a perfect build or not.
> 
> Incredible work, @Kenbo! Absolutely stunning!



B - break

O - out

A - another

T - thousand.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> B - break
> 
> O - out
> 
> ...


Exactly why I sold my real boat - so glad I don't have one anymore


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

